# killer fish!



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, wow. 

So i fed my fish yesterday and all of them were there, none were dead or acting wierd. So this morning i go to feed my fish and there is a tiger barb floating at the bottom of the tank.

All his fins were eaten off. His entire stomach area was gone. His eyes were gone. His mouth was all torn up.

I think i might have a killer fish in my tank. lol

Its been setup for more than 6 months and this is the first problem


----------



## Busgod (Mar 4, 2008)

What types of fish do you have?


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

Its in my tank listed

shark
tiger barbs
green barbs
cherry barbs
eel
plec


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Both the eel and pleco would take advantage of a dead fish and view is as a free meal. I would doubt either would be able to chase down and kill a healthy tiger barb. Could have been this barb became weakened from being nipped at or harrassed by others ,and finally succumbed.


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

maybe. I Just thought it was REALLY wierd to see one of them dead. They are still extremely healthy and active ya know


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What 1077 suggests would be the most likely scenario.


----------

